# Cubers in Bruxelles - need host!



## KwS Pall (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello!

I have a very important question:

Are there any cubers in Bruxelles, who could host me for 3 weeks from 26th June to 17th July. I'm almost sure I'm coming (95%) for a holiday's french course at Bruxelles.
Ofc I just need a bed to sleep, I'll provide myself food, drink and I'll commute on my own.
If You can host me, pm me and I'll give You some detailed info. (like how much i am willing to pay, detailed arrival and departure etc.)

I hope that someone will host me.
Jakub Cabaj aka KwS Pall.


----------

